# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Questionnaires

## mrdeano

As part of the research I have come up with these questionnaires.
I was wondering if you could read them through and suggest any changes that need to be done. As I am not the best at writing these  :tongue2: 

I will then post these onto the forum.


*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method do you prefer to use?


 Which method have you had the most success from?


 How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?


On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?


Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?


How much would expect to pay for the book?


Would you buy the book if it was for sale?



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?


What is your signal for a reality check?


Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)


 Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)


On average, how often do you      successfully DILD monthly?


 Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)


Any other comments?




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)


On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?


Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?


If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?


Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?


Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)


Any other comments?




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why) 


On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?


Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?


Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?


If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?


Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)


 Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)


Any comments?



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?



If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)


Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)


What will usually cause a premature awakening?

----------


## ninja9578

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method do you prefer to use?
MILD and DILD mostly, occasionally EILD and WILD. 

 Which method have you had the most success from?
MILD

 How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
3 years

On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
5-10

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
Not personally, but others would

How much would expect to pay for the book?
14.99 seems fair for a lulu lublication

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
Yes, but as a staff member and contributer, I expect the author's rate  :tongue2: 



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?
never


What is your signal for a reality check?
none

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
The house I grew up in

 Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
Yes, it requires no effort  :tongue2: 

On average, how often do you      successfully DILD monthly?
5-10

 Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
 0

Any other comments?




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
No, I can't catch it in time


On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?
I only use it to chain lucid dreams, I don't become lucid with it


Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?
Hundreds of times

If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?
7-8?


Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?
No, it's usually pretty easy


Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)
5 for DEILD, 2 for chaining

Any other comments?




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why) No, I have a hard time getting past paralysis


On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?
almost never

Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?
Yes, it's fun

Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?
night

If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?
4-5

Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)
 4

 Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)
no, but if i fail it acts as a wbtb effect

Any comments?



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
5-20 minutes


If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)
I don't, I let it end and chain using the DEILD technique

Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)
3, I can be very controlling, but I prefer to be passing

What will usually cause a premature awakening?
Having to piss, sex, activity lull 


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Banana

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method do you prefer to use?
DILD


 Which method have you had the most success from?
DILD


 How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
Ive had lucid dreams since i was little but i starte "practicing" it sometime around january or february this year


On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
I usually have 1-4 a week

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
Yes

How much would expect to pay for the book?
Depending on how big the book is, between 15-30 dollars maybe

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
Yes, i would



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?
i usually RC once every 5-25 minutes

What is your signal for a reality check?
Just whenever i remember to reality check

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
Not a really recurring one

 Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
Yes, because ive always had success and still do. ive only WILDed once and ive DEILDed quite a few times. DEILD is more of a elongation tool than an induction method

On average, how often do you      successfully DILD monthly?
1-4 a week

 Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
 2

Any other comments?
not really




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
It is definitely easier than WILDing. even easier if you were already in a lucid. because then you know that you woke up already.

On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?
it depends on how many lucids i have. i have only DEILDed once without first being in a lucid

Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?
yes, i only use it for that

If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?
7

Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?
depends on how many times i chained

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)
3

Any other comments?




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why) 
i dont

On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?
ive only WILDed once

Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?
i have a hard time getting to SP

Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?
During a nap seems more attractive to me

If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?
4-6 

Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)
 4.2

 Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)
VILD

Any comments?



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
15mins-1hour+


If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)
I dont rub my hands. i rub my hands all over my body and spin at the same time. if that fails. i DEILD

Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)
3. i dont have much control yet. i am still working on that

What will usually cause a premature awakening?
 sex, or just standing stil for more that 4 seconds

----------


## mrdeano

I am guessing they are fine as they are?

----------


## spockman

*Spoiler* for _General_: 



Which method do you prefer to use?
WBTB/VILD. If I just want to go to sleep right away, MILD.

Which method have you had the most success from?
MILD/Lately I've had alot of success from

How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
_Hmm. I practiced techniques when I was a child- tried it for about a year. ?Stopperd. Came here- So total? Uhh, ~2 and a half Years.~_

On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
_Oh, gosh. I can't give an average. 7-22? It's hard, since I write them in my DJ but don't keep count._

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
_It would be helpful for the lucid dreaming community at large_

How much would expect to pay for the book?
_If I was a bystander, I may pay 20 bucks if it's a good sized book._

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
_See Ninja's response._




*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 





How many times during the day do you reality check?
_Oh, I'm not sure. Maybe 0-4 times a day. Not very much. I used to RC more.
*Shrug*_

What is your signal for a reality check?
_Anything that makes me do a double take._

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
_Not particularly. There are a few people that show up in my dreams alot that I don't see in RL. Also, if I do something out of character for myself that can be a dream sign._

Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
_No, just because I go through stints where I DILD every night for awhile then go through periods where I can't seem to DILD. DILDs are just too inconsistent._

On average, how often do you successfully DILD monthly?
_4-20 (There really isn't an average. Hehe.)_

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
_2.5_

Any other comments?
_For DILDs, I like MILDs_





*Spoiler* for _DEILD_: 



Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
_Not really, when I wake up I am out of it for maybe a minute or so._


On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?
_I may try it once in a month. Maybe twice. Like I said, I used to try it alot more._

Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?
_I used to use these types of techniques, but now I can generally keep myself in my lucids about as long as I want to do stuff. So I don't find it necessary._

If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?
_A few. Maybe 4, maybe only 3. Never was to great at remembering to DEILD before I moved around._


Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?
Upon initially awakening, often. But as I DJ one dream, the other dream _rushes back to me and I remember the feeling vividly. So not really._ 


Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)
_3_

Any other comments?
_Naw_






*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why) _No, I haven't been able to even achieve a one hundred percent orthodox WILD._


On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?
_Depends. I've only ever done an ordinary WILD once and that wasn't fair. However, if VILDs count, then quite a few._

Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?
_Nope._

Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?
_Generally the night. Thouhg I've attempted nap WILDs many times._

If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?
_5_

Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)
_5_

Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)
_Does VILD count?_

Any comments?
_VILDs have a decent challenge, but I can do them when I want. I cannot do normal WILDs at will_.





*Spoiler* for _Dream Control_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
_15-25/30 minutes_


If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)
_I start being active, take a controlling mind-set, and use my experience to let the world become vivid and crystal clear once again._

Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)
_3, I pretty much do what I want- but it takes serious effort and concentration to do something major and keep the world in tact. I prefer this, actually, as it makes it all more real._

What will usually cause a premature awakening?
_Not being active for too long or getting bored, (very very rare of course for the getting bored,) something happening in the waking world that disturbs me._

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

Guys, I thought the point here was to help improve the questionnaires..  ::o: 

It was in one of those pms.




> I am not sure I worded my last PM correctly 
> 
> To clarify, I  would like you to read through the questions and suggest any changes to them

----------


## mrdeano

I think I might as well post them.

I just need to add a MILD one.

----------


## Jeff777

As part of the research I have come up with these questionnaires.
I was wondering if you could read them through and suggest any changes that need to be done. As I am not the best at writing these  :tongue2: 

I will then post these onto the forum.


*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method do you prefer to use? 
*WILD*

 Which method have you had the most success from?
*WILD*

 How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
*Since I was 18*

On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
*Spontaneously?  2 - 3 when not attempting.  
When attempting...3 or more a week*

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
*Very much so.  Most of the information I've received has come from LD related books.  Not the internet.*

How much would expect to pay for the book?
*$15 - $20 max*

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
*Yes.*



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?
*I don't.*

What is your signal for a reality check?
*N/A*

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
*No*

 Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
*Yes.  DILD require less effort than WILD's.*

On average, how often do you successfully DILD monthly?
*2 - 3 times when not attempting.*

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
*1?*

Any other comments?
*WILD is my choice method for inducing lucid dreams.*




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
*I don't do DEILD.*

On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?
*N/A*

Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?
*No*

If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?
*N/A*

Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?
*N/A*

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)
*N/A*

Any other comments?




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why) 
Not necessarily.  WILD is by far my ideal method for inducing lucid dreams, but I don't find it easier, - I do however find it the most rewarding.

On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?
*When attempting?  Three or more times a week.*

Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?
*Yes*

Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?
*Night*

If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?
*5 hours*

Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)
*3*

 Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)
*Yes.  WBTB + MILD + WILD = Success*

Any comments?



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
*10 minutes or less*


If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)
*I look at my hands.  Or I try and focus on something in detail.*

Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)
*4*

What will usually cause a premature awakening?
*My alarm clock. :S or fear.*

----------


## mrdeano

Thanks guys. Keep them coming!

I have now posted the questionnaires on the main forum.
I am going to make a spreadsheet now and input the data as it comes.
After a few weeks ill make some chats displaying the results.

Hopefully this will provide the writers with some decent information.

EDIT-
ThreeLetterSyndrom the mix up was my fault  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

Why is there more focus on MILD versus all other DILD types?
It's nearly impossible to tell what you became lucid from during a DILD, except in a few exceptional cases; I'm not sure how it can be narrowed down to the point where on a survey you can say you had a lucid dream from MILD and nothing else.

----------


## mrdeano

I am sure people know they had a DILD through using MILD.

----------


## Shift

How could you possibly know that? There's no way to know if it was specifically a MILD.

----------


## Techno

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




*Which method do you prefer to use?* DILD.

*Which method have you had the most success from?* DILD.

*How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?* I used to have lucids as a kid, but only started to practice (on and off) for a few years now.

*On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?* Less than five a month.

*Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?* Of course.

*How much would expect to pay for the book?* Depends on the depth of the book. In-depth (like this planned book) would probably be $15, give or take.

*Would you buy the book if it was for sale?* If I had the cash to spare.  ::lol:: 




*DILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




*How many times during the day do you reality check?* Usually never, but sometimes once or twice or maybe even three times.

*What is your signal for a reality check?* Increased detail to the dream, doing something out of the ordinary.

*Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)* Yes. Seeing anything from aliens to dinosaurs and doing impossible things ranging from stopping time to flinging someone across the room like a rag doll with telekinesis.

*Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)* Yes. It's basically: fall asleep normally and realize you're dreaming while you're doing it.

*On average, how often do you successfully DILD monthly?* Less than five time a month.

*Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)* 3.

*Any other comments?* I like DILDs. They're pretty fun.




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




*Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)* Yes, because it doesn't require as much concentration to initiate like WILDs, but it can be more difficult than DILDs.

*On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?* Almost never.

*Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?* Yes.

*If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?* 5 dreams.

*Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?* When I'm in the dream, yes. When I wake up, no.

*Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)* 4.

*Any other comments?* I used to do these as a kid, alongside DILDs.




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




*Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)* No, because it requires concentration to keep myself conscious and not prevent the WILD from happening.

*On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?* I've only done it twice, so no.

*Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?* On both counts, yes.

*Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?* I can't prefer something that virtually never happens.

*If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?* On both counts I didn't have any sleep before the WILDs took place.

*Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)* 5.

*Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)* No.

*Any comments?* Learning to pull WILD off has a powerful reward in itself.




*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




*On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?* 10 seconds to 10 minutes.

*If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)* Bring my hands together to produce a powerful clap to restart the dream to a more stable point.

*Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)* 4.

*What will usually cause a premature awakening?* Frustration with control, moving so fast that the dream-scape doesn't form stable locations quick enough, and excitement.

----------


## Adam

Hate to be a gramma Nazi but it should me 'what method...'

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



What method do you prefer to use?
DILD

What method have you had the most success from?
DILD

How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
Natural Lucid Dreaming (17+ years)

On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
10+

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
No

How much would expect to pay for the book?
n/a

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
No



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?
Zero

What is your signal for a reality check?
n/a

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
No

Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
No - they're all similar in easy. Dild is more sporadic and less controlled compared to WILD for example

On average, how often do you successfully DILD monthly?
10+

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
1

Any other comments?
Natural DILD occur quite often. Dream signs are not needed as dreams for me are obvios compaired to reality.




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
n/a

On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?
n/a

Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?
No

If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?
n/a

Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?
n/a

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)
2

Any other comments?
Rearely used.




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why) 
Yes - more control over when you want to Lucid dream.

On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?
When trying, as often as I try.

Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?
Yes, yes. However it's always hypnagogic SP

Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?
Night

If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?
0

Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)
1

Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)
No.

Any comments?
I've an unconventional WILD method which uses slight sleep deprevation, and forced SP from wake to sleep.



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
Time is hard to measure when dreaming, usually once lucid, the dreams string together. Usually 30+ minutes maybe?


If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)
Let it fade and repeat that I'm not waking up, I'm still dreaming until I'm in the next lucid dream.


Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)
4/5 depending.

What will usually cause a premature awakening?
Trying to control too much.

----------


## ray

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method do you prefer to use?
            WILD or DEILD

 Which method have you had the most success from?
            DEILD

 How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
        naturally for 19 years

On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
            30+

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
           if it was good.

How much would expect to pay for the book?
           $15-20 

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
            yes



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?
                        never

What is your signal for a reality check?
                        don't have one

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
                        yes,many; mostly mythical creatures/places or people from school who i don't talk to.

 Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
                        no,but you don't have to wake up or do anything special really. you just have to pay attention to your dreams.

On average, how often do you successfully DILD monthly?
                        only about 5 times            

 Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
                        3

Any other comments? 
this would work better for people who have fewer dream signs.




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Do you find DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
 yes, it is easy to use your already sleepy mind to re-enter or begin a new lucid dream.

On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?
 20+

Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?
 yes.

If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?
 six

Do you find it hard to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?
 no, my recall is better when i use the DEILD technique often remembering several entire dreams.

Out of 5, How difficult do you find DEILD? (5 being the most difficult)
   0  :smiley: 

Any other comments?




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Do you find WILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)                            yes, i find it easy to fall asleep consciously.


On average, how often do you successfully WILD monthly?
                   10+

Do you usually experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?
                    no, it only happens about a quarter of the time.

Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?
                     at night.

If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?         none or only one or two


Out of 5, How difficult do you find WILD? (5 being the most difficult)
                          1

 Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)
  no

Any comments?



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
                       between fifteen minutes up until pry two+ hours


If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)         i look at the sky and change the weather or find some one i know.


Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)             5


What will usually cause a premature awakening?
 if i fall and hit the ground i flinch and wake up or similar scenarios.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method do you prefer to use?
MILD/DILD.

 Which method have you had the most success from?
MILD/DILD.

 How long have you been practicing lucid dreaming?
A few months.

On average, how many lucid dreams do you have monthly?
One.

Would you find a DV book on lucid dreaming helpful?
Yes.

How much would expect to pay for the book?
10 bucks?

Would you buy the book if it was for sale?
Yes, certainly.



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you reality check?
Never.

What is your signal for a reality check?
I don't have one.

Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)
Nudity.

 Do you find DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)
Yes, because it doen't require as much attention as WILD does. It takes a great deal of willpower just to stay aware during WILD.

On average, how often do you      successfully DILD monthly?
Once.

 Out of 5, How difficult do you find DILD? (5 being the most difficult)
2.

Any other comments?
Nope.




*DEILD Questionnaire*
I don't have any experience with DEILD, so I won't fill it in.

*WILD Questionnaire* 
I don't do WILD.

*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?
About 10-15 minutes.

If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)
Rubbing hands, spinning.

Out of 5, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (5 being the most control)
4.

What will usually cause a premature awakening?
Reality Checking too much.

----------


## marcc

*General Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Which method is easiest for you?


 Which method have you has the highest rate of success?


 How long have you known about lucid dreaming?


How many lucid dreams do you usually have in one month?


Would you benefit from a book by Dreamviews?


How much are you willing to pay for the book?


Would you buy the book if it was for sale?



*DILD Questionnaire* 


*Spoiler* for _-_: 



How many times during the day do you do reality checks?


What starts off your reality checks?


Do you have a dream sign? (Please state)


 Is DILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)


How often do you      successfully DILD monthly?


 Out of 10, how difficult do you find DILD? (10 being the most difficult)


Any other comments?




*DEILD Questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 




Is DEILD easier than other methods? (Please state why)


On average, how often do you successfully DEILD monthly?


Do you use DEILD to chain lucid dreams?


If so, what is the most you have chained in one night?

Is it difficult to remember the previous dream when you DEILD?


Out of 10, How difficult do you find DEILD? (10 being the most difficult)


Any other comments?




*WILD Questionnaire* 

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



Is WILD easier for you than other methods? (Please state why) 


How often do you successfully WILD every month?


Do you experience sleep paralysis when WILDing?


Do you prefer to WILD during a nap or during the night?


If you have chosen during the night, how many hours do you sleep before attempting WILD?


Out of 10, How difficult do you find WILD? (10 being the most difficult)


 Do you combine WILD with other methods? (Please state)


Any comments?



*Dream control questionnaire*

*Spoiler* for _-_: 



On average, how long do your lucid dreams last?



If your lucid dream began to fade, how would you reboot it? (Example: Rub my hands)


Out of 10, how much control do you have in your lucid dreams? (10 being the most control)


What will usually cause a premature awakening?

----------


## ray

Yeah, that one is better.(congrats on actually reading the post.  :tongue2:  )

People should fill this one out instead of the first one.

----------

